# kreg trak



## pip1954 (19 Apr 2012)

hi where is the cheapest place to buy this type of track and "fittings",are there cheaper brands
many thanks pip


----------



## Andy RV (19 Apr 2012)

If it's just the T-track you're after axminster done their own version which i'd imagine is cheaper.


----------



## marcros (19 Apr 2012)

or rutlands, but as usual out of stock

http://www.rutlands.co.uk/workshop-&-po ... 22-section


----------



## PsyMan (20 Apr 2012)

http://fwd4.me/0yo9

Thats a lot cheaper than Rutlands (Axminster), they also have a link to their 148 peice jig making kit on there too (although one review of the kit suggests that the threads are not metric?, I can't confirm that).


----------



## Andycase (20 Apr 2012)

Toolstream are going to be sole suppliers of Kreg and items should be on their website within a week.
I've seen what the list prices are going to be and they appear at a glance to be cheaper than current suppliers.
Might change but might be worth waiting a week or 2 until the items are added to the toolstream website


----------



## foxhunter (21 Apr 2012)

Tilgear have some track in their spring 'clearout'.


----------



## Greengrass (21 Apr 2012)

Is this something that you can incorporate into a work bench? 

atb, 

GG


----------

